

Fuller's view of the world ... - RiderOfGiraffes
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dymaxion_projection

======
RiderOfGiraffes
I've recently been hunting around on HN to find various things to support or
refute points made in discussions. One thing I stumbled across was

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=366692>

which then reminded me of this:

<http://searchyc.com/Dymaxion?sort=by_date>

Reading this comment:

    
    
        Another fun fact that impressed me: If you
        dumped all the people of the world in Texas,
        it will have the same population density as
        New York city.
    
    

... reminded me that even though Texans believe their state is big, if you cut
Alaska in half, each half would be bigger (in area) than Texas.

I'm starting to find that searches on HN give me excellent references to
primary source material. This community is one of the best places I've found
for reasoned discussion, thought-provoking ideas, apoplexity-inducing
comments, and pointers to investigate further.

Thank you.

EDIT: I am also reminded of these:

<http://xkcd.com/214/> & <http://xkcd.com/386/>

